# Greetings from Afghanistan



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk. Thank you for your service.


----------



## Chasing_bone (Sep 14, 2009)

Welcome to AT and thank you for your sacrifices and your service. You are the backbone of this great nation.


----------



## JOrlick (Jun 4, 2011)

First off, thank you for your service. Now, Welcome to AT! I've got a buddy stationed up in Fairbanks as well, looks like a beautiful place.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

bigpapa1080.





















Stay safe.


----------



## travioli (Nov 4, 2011)

thanks for your service,keep comin back!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT* and thank you for your service


----------



## bigpapa1080 (Nov 3, 2011)

JOrlick said:


> First off, thank you for your service. Now, Welcome to AT! I've got a buddy stationed up in Fairbanks as well, looks like a beautiful place.


It is. I should be back to Alaska in time for spring bear season and I'm dying to use my new D340 on something other than this foam block I have set up against some Hesco barriers here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for all that you do...stay safe, and welcome to AT!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

:wave3:







*to*







:canada:

That sure is a nice bow. Come back safe and thank you.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

:beer:Welcome to AT! Enjoy the Site!:beer:


----------

